

The R Word? - nextmoveone
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080121/world_markets.html

======
david927
No, the D word.

~~~
nextmoveone
I wouldn't jump the gun just yet...

~~~
david927
Ok, I'll wait a bit longer before jumping the gun.

Granted no one will ever call it a depression. 50 years from now in the
history books, sure, but not now.

